# Cookie lost his voice please help



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no idea where to post this 
I am now concerned about cookie as he aint whistling or talking just this annoying sound but he does do a wolf whistle only say once or twice which is not normal at all. If you seen my other videos then you know he is loud and non stop chatty but now he is so quiet.
It all started over a week ago when lucky started to do the mating call.
I have tried all sorts to get him to whistle even my bf as he was attached to him but now he dont want to know at all
Here is a video on what i mean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSsCyl3X63w

He has mated with Lucky few days ago if its a mating breeding matter


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take him for a check up with an avian vet just to be safe


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww I hope he's okay! I agree though, I would take him to the vet just to make sure


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats what im thinking too... Here is another thread *8 year old cockatiel stopped whistling and talking* http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18066 so iv added a video to help aswell


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its non stop worrying for me one thing after another


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

You should not be allowing them to mate, they are way too young. Young hens frequently get egg bound and die from it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That i do know and i was at my moms when they did do it, i have stopped them many of times from them mating, Yes i totally agree they are way too young but there is no sign of eggs and if there is problems iv always got the vets emergency number which does house calls incase anything ever happens to my animals


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The long nights treatment should help them stop mating, I put all my birds on it and no mating after the first two weeks. It'll help lower Lucky's hormones so she'll stop the mating call and Cookie's as well so maybe he'll get his voice back.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im thinking moulting can be a part of it as he don't want to be touched at all and he only asks lucky to help him for scritches. My living room is 19-22c /66-71f so which could be why he is having a long moult. True or not?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I doubt temps are what's causing a long molt, some birds have one big molt a year (like half of mine) and others have small molts throughout the year. My upstairs temp is about 72* (my hubby isn't a warm person) but it feels warmer than that to me (could be all the warm air is coming upstairs, I don't like it downstairs too cold for me) and my boys still sing. It could be the mating call, she's asking, so he doesn't have to sing to attract her anymore, but I'm not sure. Have you taken him to the vet yet?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> I doubt temps are what's causing a long molt, some birds have one big molt a year (like half of mine) and others have small molts throughout the year. My upstairs temp is about 72* (my hubby isn't a warm person) but it feels warmer than that to me (could be all the warm air is coming upstairs, I don't like it downstairs too cold for me) and my boys still sing. It could be the mating call, she's asking, so he doesn't have to sing to attract her anymore, but I'm not sure. Have you taken him to the vet yet?


I love hot temps i cant stand the cold even in summer i have heating on and heaters on :blush:, putting it down to hormones and said they cant give me any stuff for moulting *I haven't seen any yesterday so im hoping he has stopped* 
im sure you can get something for moulting right? He has been eating his veg as normal his greens lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG COOKIE HAS DONE A WOLF WHISTLE :clap: he is back


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I haven't heard of any medicine for molting as its not a medical condition but I don't think you'll need it since he's singing again!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He done a wolf whistle twice and then he shut up again lol  
I have seen this if they are moulting http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Johnsons-Moul...pplies_Birds&hash=item588236bc16#ht_693wt_905 dont know if its any good or not or this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FEATHER-UP-50...plies_Birds&hash=item588c84f096#ht_2277wt_905


----------

